# router bits for sign making



## RICHARD BATES (Mar 20, 2010)

New to CNC routing and would like to obtain a list of bits for sign making. Will be v-carving and routing out large areas to create raised lettering. Which bit would give the smoothest flat bottom cut? Also was wondering if anyone had a chart for the recommended speed and feeds for the various bits based upon the material being routed>>>>>>>Thanks


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi RICHARD

You may want to try the link below a try,I'm sure you will get the info you want.
http://www.cnczone.com/forums/index.php

Build your own CNC router setup
http://buildyourcnc.com/default.aspx

http://www.precisebits.com/products/carbidebits/taperedcarve250b4f.asp
==========



RICHARD BATES said:


> New to CNC routing and would like to obtain a list of bits for sign making. Will be v-carving and routing out large areas to create raised lettering. Which bit would give the smoothest flat bottom cut? Also was wondering if anyone had a chart for the recommended speed and feeds for the various bits based upon the material being routed>>>>>>>Thanks


----------

